

Feature Selection using Support Vector Machines is going to be patented?  - zeratul
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=20110119213.PGNR.&OS=DN/20110119213&RS=DN/20110119213

======
zeratul
More here: <http://www.drugdiscoverynews.com/index.php?newsarticle=242>

Once you understand SVM the feature selection is a natural consequence. It's
almost like patenting some operand in linear algebra ... or maybe it's just
that?

